# The new Breed(s) of TT Drivers - Flame room going downhill?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's been noted in various threads by lots of people, but I can't resist any longer, so here are my observations on the latest breed of TT Drivers:

*The MKI*
Dear oh fucking dear! We all knew that the TT would eventually get into the hands of a certain type of person, but it has happened at such an alarming rate that it's beyond funny! I quote just a few phrases from the recent influx of illiteracy and general sigh-worthy chavness:


> if u ave kerbd m an d tyrs r bald wat do ya expct





> im gonna do minor cosmetics to the outside i want wheels smoked chrome n my windows tinted but under the bonnet i will send to my friend in the midlands he owns midland VW and he tunes audi's and porsches and vw's obviously so ill let him do some work to it!





> doubt il be able 2 call mate 2 b honest,due 2 working 12hr shifts in a prison,9 till 9!ouch,my no 07921223200 if u wanna gimmi a tex,plz be pationt on reply though as cant hav fone in work realy


For fucks sake, write properly!!!!!

*The MKII*
BUT, don't think this general wankishness is limited to the new breed of MKI owners! No, the ugly head of fuckwittery has also attracted a new breed of MKII owners. The ones where their heads are SO buried in the sand they say things like:



> The mk2 is chassis of the year, engine of the year, coupe of the year. Like I said before, I am glad that a lot of people who loved the mk1 donâ€™t like the mk2, it has been genetically enhanced and its not the toy car it used to be.





> this is hilarious...why do you mk1 gay hairdresser types come to our forum and trash the place. We donâ€™t go to your forum because we feel like the mk1 is history and really thereâ€™s nothing to talk about.





> Because they are jealous and can't afford a MK2, simple as that.
> But the more they are complaining the more you must laugh about them.


Flame room going downhill?.... not a chance!.... more like the average TT owner is? :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

It was bound to happen sooner or later.  That's probably the reason I tend to go straight to 'Off Topic' these days. :roll:

Makes you wonder what sort of poeple are going to start turning up at meets in the future.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

steveh said:


> It was bound to happen sooner or later.  That's probably the reason I tend to go straight to 'Off Topic' these days. :roll:


and I go straight to Other Marques first :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I just do 'posts since last visit' but to be fair, if you moderators insist on giving people access to screens like the following what do you expect? 
:wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

steveh said:


> Makes you wonder what sort of poeple are going to start turning up at meets in the future.


They'll probably turn up in R32's....



> Leg
> Too Much Time On My Hands


Very true....

H


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Nando said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > It was bound to happen sooner or later.  That's probably the reason I tend to go straight to 'Off Topic' these days. :roll:
> ...


I actually go to 'Off Topic' first, then 'Other Marques' and then the 'Flame Room' unless I'm at work in which case I don't go near the 'Flame Room'.
I hardly go near the Main Forum or the MK2 Forum these days and it's quite noticeable that if I look at the original posters they're often names I don't recognise. :? And although I'm not one of the highest posters on here I have logged on the forum almost every day since joining (and as a guest for a couple of months before that) so I do (did) know most people who posted regularly.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Makes you wonder what sort of poeple are going to start turning up at meets in the future.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Not the new chav'ed up mk5 R32 :?:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Whew - thank God it's not just me .... have long suspected I got out of the TT just in time to avoid the third-owner Tsunami. Spend most of my time at Other Marques.
:roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> Whew - thank God it's not just me .... have long suspected I got out of the TT just in time to avoid the third-owner Tsunami. Spend most of my time at Other Marques.
> :roll:


I think you will find its a minority of people on here at most compared to the majority of owners who are the same TT owner types who have been around for years. Same could be said of M3's and other cars. I've seen cap wearing chav's in older M3s and in TTs and I've seen people like me in both too. I mean for goodness sake someone (can't remember who) posted on here which bright white baseball cap they were going to wear when they collected their Mk2 not so long ago FFS!

Anyway, I've seen atrocious posts from people with Â£40K plus cars. Just because TT's are available as used Â£12K cars now doesnt mean anything, plenty of chavs or thick people have cash to buy new TTs, I mean, look at Rebel. :roll: :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I just found the Mk2 thread that Kev quoted from - oh dear. :roll: That is really cringe making. That forum's really going downhill. :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

steveh said:


> I just found the Mk2 thread that Kev quoted from - oh dear. :roll: That is really cringe making. That forum's really going downhill. :lol:


And the those in the main forum :?

Hev x


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Leg said:


>


Quality! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I think the average TT owner is now younger and nowadays they learn to read and write on mobile phones and MSN. My mate brought his computer around a couple of weeks ago to see if I could fix it and I inadvertently stumbled on his fourteen year old's MSN chat log - the style of writing was like the main TT forum. :?

We're all getting old, grumpy and intolerant as well - we need and "Old Timer's Vintage TT Forum".

And don't forget how we used to vandalise the original TT Forum on a Friday afternoon Vek


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Leg said:


> I just do 'posts since last visit' but to be fair, if you moderators insist on giving people access to screens like the following what do you expect?
> :wink:


Rich

Non of this works. Am I doing something wrong? :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Sadly almost every marque of car attracts these type of people. It doesn't mean by default that anyone drivng the same marque of car should feel in some way related to their behaviour. A mate of mine was lucky enough to own one of the first "Series McRae" Impreza's, brand new, back in 1997. He, as I am, is as depressed about the image that car now has, but I guess you move on right? The bar steward now drives a C4s as well :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Perhaps we should instigate an IQ test?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Perhaps we should instigate an IQ test?


No, we need a snobbery test :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we should instigate an IQ test?
> ...


Never a truer word said in jest. Yes, the standard of English is deteriorating here but the abject snobbery is getting a bit elitist from some. Buy a Bugatti and feel at home there in Veyron.net


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> [
> 
> 
> > Leg
> ...


Andy?? Did I see this above your avatar? :roll: :wink: 


> Hannibal
> Too Much Time On My Hands


Oh, yes, and I am bored too :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Yes, but did you see me fashioning a new 'new post' box :?: ....

....clearly some people have more time than others (he says sat at work)

H


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


He's on "Garden Leave" I believe :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> The mk2 is chassis of the year, engine of the year, coupe of the year. Like I said before, I am glad that a lot of people who loved the mk1 donâ€™t like the mk2, it has been genetically enhanced and its not the toy car it used to be.


The MKII is engine of the year?? I don't feckin think so. That honour went to the BMW V10 i think you'll find (aimed at whoever posted that shite).

Sorry Kev, felt the need to inject some fact into this thread. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So Kev, how come when I was posting along these lines a few weeks ago, (and being verbally beaten to a pulp), you didn't feel up to wading into the ring? :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I am indeed, my 'employed' days are over. Dont worry Ill have no time at all as of the new year. 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> > The mk2 is chassis of the year, engine of the year, coupe of the year. Like I said before, I am glad that a lot of people who loved the mk1 donâ€™t like the mk2, it has been genetically enhanced and its not the toy car it used to be.
> 
> 
> The MKII is engine of the year?? I don't feckin think so. That honour went to the BMW V10 i think you'll find (aimed at whoever posted that shite).
> ...


I cna't find the link at the minute Paul, but the 2.0T engine did win an engine of the year award, but not sure how awarded it. I'll try and find the press release.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

dated 09 Jun 2006



> Engine of the Year Award for Turbo FSI unit
> 
> A panel of 61 respected motoring journalists from 29 countries has honoured the Audi 2.0-litre Turbo FSI petrol engine with an 'International Engine of The Year Award' for the second successive year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

How can a 2.0T engine producing under 200 bhp from 2006 win an award when a 1.8T engine from years ago produced 225bhp perfectly well. I have no idea what teh torque is for these engines but its hardly a great achievement is it?

If its about the V6, its not engine of the sodding year is it, its been out ages, and I think 250bhp from a 3.2 is rank too, lazy gits!

Journos, car companies, marketing people - dont half talk sh1t


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Leg said:


> How can a 2.0T engine producing under 200 bhp from 2006 win an award when a 1.8T engine from years ago produced 225bhp perfectly well. I have no idea what teh torque is for these engines but its hardly a great achievement is it?
> 
> Journos, car companies, marketing people - dont half talk sh1t


1.8T engine was about same/same for bhp/torque figures.

My umapped car posted 224hp and 226 Nm (or lb/ft whichever one it was).


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > How can a 2.0T engine producing under 200 bhp from 2006 win an award when a 1.8T engine from years ago produced 225bhp perfectly well. I have no idea what teh torque is for these engines but its hardly a great achievement is it?
> ...


Thats right, now u mention it I did hear that the '200bhp' 2.0T actually produced more. Still, its hardly a breakthrough is it? I mean there are plenty of engines out there doing a better job of getting power from less CCs or efficiency or cleanliness.

Mind you plenty of mk2 2.0T owners will quote this as if it was utter fact and not some flunky's opinion so it has served its purpose.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> dated 09 Jun 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


International Engine of the Year award must be an insignificant little sub-category that no-one knows or cares about?? :lol: :lol:

I posted up only a few months back that the overall Engine of the Year award had been won by the BMW V10, as well as the Performance Engine of the Year award. Perhaps the International Award is for small cars & a lesser cared about category :wink: :lol:

Just noticed it says "honoured with AN International Engine of the Year award" so perhaps not THE engine of the year award.

They give these bloody awards out for anything nowadays :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> They give these bloody awards out for anything nowadays :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > They give these bloody awards out for anything nowadays :lol:


I'd firstly like to thank everyone who voted for me & of course my family without whom none of this would have been possible.

I'm hoping for world peace & would like to wish everyone a very merry Xmas & a prosperous 2007.

Love Paul. XXX


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> So Kev, how come when I was posting along these lines a few weeks ago, (and being verbally beaten to a pulp), you didn't feel up to wading into the ring? :?


Sorry mate, I couldn't have seen the thread, otherwise I would have contributed.

Oh and let's stop talking about fucking engines, and get back to the topic in hand!

Leg, love the image, sums it all up perfectly!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Engine award, New TT Drivers Award or Post Award?? :lol: :wink:

For the record, mine this time round was tongue in cheek. Couldn't give a rats arse now who has the best or worst engine. The V10 might be sweet but their's sweeter out there


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

John C said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


 :lol: It's not just me that thinks it then. But abit, is a slight understatement. Just because some are better at writing the English language than others. U automatically think your fucking better. Fuck off! theres more to life than being able to write proper English with all the correct punctuation etc etc.

Feck me i wonder if the ye old English are turning in their graves. At the sight off those who think they are writing proper English. Times are moving on the language is changing with it. As it has done over the centuries....Nothing new. I bet they had whinging twats like you back then aswell.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Feck me i wonder if the ye old English are turning in their graves.


Shouldn't that be "ye olde English"? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> [


Sorry was txt typing.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I think the biggest problem with the main forum is the repetitive nature of the threads. Most have been done to death many times over, but without a working Search facility (sorry Jae - it's getting better but I still can't find stuff I've previously posted every time) then noobs are bound to look stupid.

Surely a forum should not just be a place to chat (like it's getting now), it should be a knowledge base where more and more useful information is gathered. I'm forever trying to dig up old threads about commonly asked questions (tyres, brakes etc) so that new ones don't have to be started unecesarily.

(if we have a mandatory spell check on the submission of posts then surely all the txt speak will have to be corrected by the poster - that'll teach um).


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

An FAQ actual forum might be in order?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> And don't forget how we used to vandalise the original TT Forum on a Friday afternoon Vek


Yeah. 

Anyone for a "counting" thread. :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vagman said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > And don't forget how we used to vandalise the original TT Forum on a Friday afternoon Vek
> ...


Someone posted a link to that in another thread a while ago....How fecking pathetic was the Author off that thread.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


Must have missed it. 

Ahh................the good old days.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


Vek was wild once


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


So were a lot of people.

I remember bitter arguments on here of people who hardly drop in theses days .... if at all :roll:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

And to top it all they (markII Forum), slag the original cars and owners off. How would they have ever got a markII if markI hadnt come first.
I'm waiting for the "Which oil do i use thread". The which Mat's thread is running at present. :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> I'm waiting for the "Which oil do i use thread":


But only for MKII drivers :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > dated 09 Jun 2006
> ...


As I recall the stonking AMG MB 6.3L V8 was excluded from the same awards this year. :roll:

So they are worthless to any true petrol head.

BUT the 2.0Tfsi is a far better engine than the rough horrible aged 1.8T that it replaced.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BTW can't remember last time I looked at the main forum.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> BTW can't remember last time I looked at the main forum.


This will remind you. :roll: :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=70477&highlight=


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

why cant everyone just get along????? i mean ok the age seems to be the real problem here as everyone my age does the whole text speak thingy and everyone over the age of 35 etc has a problem with it. i pmyself dont use it that much but friends of mine do its just a personel choiced i suppose. I have a REAL passion for the TT and thats what matters! kmpowell chill out life is too short imo..... didnt know what imo meant before joining this forum :lol: .


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

PS , powell you drive a GOLF! one of THE most boring cars around! so why you even go onto the tt main forum section is beyond me.......... get a fuckin life and either try and get a long or take heed and grow up.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> why cant everyone just get along????? i mean ok the age seems to be the real problem here as everyone my age does the whole text speak thingy and everyone over the age of 35 etc has a problem with it. i pmyself dont use it that much but friends of mine do its just a personel choiced i suppose. I have a REAL passion for the TT and thats what matters! kmpowell chill out life is too short imo..... didnt know what imo meant before joining this forum :lol: .


Sample of the point of this thread? :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ronin said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > why cant everyone just get along????? i mean ok the age seems to be the real problem here as everyone my age does the whole text speak thingy *and everyone over the age of 35 etc* has a problem with it. i pmyself dont use it that much but friends of mine do its just a personel choiced i suppose. I have a REAL passion for the TT and thats what matters! kmpowell chill out life is too short imo..... didnt know what imo meant before joining this forum :lol: .
> ...


And I think you will find KMP is well under 35 years old :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

if all you guys can do is complain about how people type, then you really must have nothing to do! ok some people do go well over the top with the whole text speak but is it that big a deal? it does annoy me but not that much.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> why cant everyone just get along????? i mean ok the age seems to be the real problem here as everyone my age does the whole text speak thingy and everyone over the age of 35 etc has a problem with it. i pmyself dont use it that much but friends of mine do its just a personel choiced i suppose. I have a REAL passion for the TT and thats what matters! kmpowell chill out life is too short imo..... didnt know what imo meant before joining this forum :lol: .


The thing is, we really all get along 

It's just - if there isn't any controversy it's doomed to be a pretty boring place here like: -
_I love my TT, do you?_ or _Have you heard about this window drop? What's the problem?_ oh, and this _creaking parcel shelve_
People who have been through this since 5 odd years just come along to enjoy some banter on here [/i]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > why cant everyone just get along????? i mean ok the age seems to be the real problem here as everyone my age does the whole text speak thingy and everyone over the age of 35 etc has a problem with it. i pmyself dont use it that much but friends of mine do its just a personel choiced i suppose. I have a REAL passion for the TT and thats what matters! kmpowell chill out life is too short imo..... didnt know what imo meant before joining this forum :lol: .
> ...


No they dont :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yes they do! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, we do ,,,,, or don't we :roll: 
.
.
.
well, what ever: I get along with myself :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

he's behind you!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> PS , powell you drive a GOLF! one of THE most boring cars around! so why you even go onto the tt main forum section is beyond me.......... get a fuckin life and either try and get a long or take heed and grow up.


Might have something to do with Kev being a Forum Moderator :-*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i know 8) , kev love you really! and this IS the legendery flame room after all. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> he's behind you!


who? who? who's behind me :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Read page 6.



> No they dont
> 
> Yes they do
> 
> He's behind you


Tis panto season!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> *Read page 6.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did ,,,,, but I must be over worked ,,,, help me :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > *Read page 6.*
> ...


Cant make it any simpler. You never been to a panto? Surely everyone's been to a panto, oh yes he is, oh no he isnt and all that malarky???? :? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Yeah, but why is he behind me


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Didnt say he was, didnt quote you Dani, it was the next part of the 'no they dont, yes they do' sequence.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh no they dont :lol: ,


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

She's from Germany...

(similar to the famous quote from Basil Fawlty talking about Manuel - "He's from Barcelona")

:wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BTW can't remember last time I looked at the main forum.
> ...


Crikey, I made 4 whole posts over there in 12 months.   

Must have too much time on my hands :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTotal said:


> She's from Germany...


Sorry, forgot, my bad!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > She's from Germany...
> ...


What the fuck does that mean? I know you're dying to become Canadian, but there's no reason to talk like a yank!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> She's from Germany...
> 
> (similar to the famous quote from Basil Fawlty talking about Manuel - "He's from Barcelona")
> 
> :wink:


No, it is from Madagaska


----------

